# How to resize images to produce clear, small thumnail versions



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

This is for the pros out there. I have some really good photos that I need to resize down to say something like 200x200 pixels. The problem I am having is that no matter what I try, I can get the thumbnail version pretty clear but nothing like its larger original. Even tired using the original file in Preview to "resize" and had the same results.

I am using a canon 7D and processing through Apple Aperture. the original photos were taken in JPEG large format.

I have tried everything I can think if in aperture but just cant get a clear output. I have tried various file types, quality settings, DPI, sizes, etc while exporting and nothing will produce a very sharp quality smaller image.

What say the pros? 

Should I start with taking the photos in smaller formats?
Will a RAW file be better than a JPEG setting on the camera for initial shoot?
Any ideas with aperture?
Is aperture not capable? Will canon software do it better?

I am open to ideas.....


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

There are several different methods to downsize an image that handle pixels differently. Bi-Cubic Smoother and Next Pixel are the two that work best for thumbnails. These are photoshop terms, and I don't know if aperture allows you the same flexibility. If not, you might want to check c-net.com for a free thumbnail creator app to download.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Try irfanview. It's a great utility with lots of functionality and its free. You can also do bulk conversions of all kinds while keeping the originals as they are. I think its irfanview.org, but google will surely point you to it.


----------



## cctex54 (Oct 14, 2014)

I use a free program called FastStone Photo Resizer. It's very easy to use and the pictures stay sharp.


----------

